# anyone have a 60p setup with a ada stand?



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

This is what it would look like if you went with the Solar II and the Solar Light Arm Stand.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice! How do you like that solar 2 over the solar 1?


----------



## Fuzz (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a 60p with a DIY ADA-style stand that I made if you want to check that out for ideas, just click the link in my signature. My plants aren't all grown in yet but you can still get an idea of it.

I'm using a ZooMed T5HO 24" light fixture suspended from a shelf right now but eventually I want to make a metal frame to support the light so I can adjust the height.


----------

